# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  British Sword Fighters 1600-1918

## L. Braden

The Complete Series in One Volume.
"These personal accounts describe how actual soldiers and duellists experienced hand-to-hand conflict, rather than how civilians and theorists expected such encounters to play out. They often illustrate that the reality was far removed from the theory or the romanticised ideal, challenging both our preconceptions and in some cases the widespread beliefs of their own time." - Matt Easton.

http://www.lulu.com/shop/search.ep?k...+kinsley&type=

----------

